# Question about the 92FS



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Checked out the Beretta 92FS today. (Made in Italy) It felt as good or better than any handgun I've held to date. It just felt right, very well balanced & smooth as silk. A beautiful piece of work. The ONLY thing I was concerned about was the " Plastic glide rod ". Is this something I should be concerned about? Thanks


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

No. Most of my Beretta's have plastic guide rods and I have had no problems.

If you want a stainless steel guide rod:

http://guiderod.com/index.html


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and handle any CZ-75 variant in the same size pistol, before you settle on the Beretta. In my opinion it is a better value, and a superb 9mm pistol.


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Do yourself a favor and handle any CZ-75 variant in the same size pistol, before you settle on the Beretta. In my opinion it is a better value, and a superb 9mm pistol.


Thanks for the reply! I'm torn between the Beretta 92FS & the CZ75B. Both are available at my local gunshop. The difference in price between the two is about $68 , so that's not much of a factor. Both are more accurate than I am. Both fit my hand very well. The two major concerns that I have left about purchasing one of the above is ease of maintainence & longevity. I shoot a lot, I visit my local range at least once a week. Whichever one I go with will see on average 700-1000 rounds a month. I own no safe queens.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a CZ-75B and a RAMI, both in 9mm. I also have the Kadet .22 conversion kit for the 75B. I can easily convert from 9mm to .22 in about 15 seconds or vice versa...easy maintenance. As many rounds as you shoot, the .22 conversion would be a great investment.


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I misspoke about the pricing the CZ's about $100 less. I'm starting to lean toward the CZ. I'm not sure I'll want to give up my Browning BuckMark Camper when I'm shooting 22's though. :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Beretta 92FS is very easy to field strip and clean. With regular cleaning and maintainence you can shoot as much (or until your money runs out) as you want. :smt082 After 4/30/10 the Beretta .22lr conversion kit will be available for the 92FS.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the beretta 92fs is a GREAT gun - the military tested the hell out of it - 17,000 rounds plus


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love my Beretta 92F Inox










It feels good and shoots better.

I replaced my guide rod with a stainless guide rod .

I can't tell a bit of difference.

Your guide rod is a non-stress item - you do not need to replace it.

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------

